

Tzukuri – handmade iBeacon sunglasses now available for order - willcannings
http://www.tzukuri.com

======
jasonlingx
They should sell the beacons so you can attach them to things like your keys
and wallet.

~~~
damian2000
Agreed, or when you're travelling, your passport .. few things are as
important as that when you travel. Was on a family holiday recently and only
found out it had gone missing upon check-in for the return flight.

There's a few products available like this already...
[http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/bluetooth-tracking-
devices/](http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/bluetooth-tracking-devices/)

------
theon144
You know, as far as mindless technologization goes, this is squarely in the
category of products like Vessyl, but this is the first time I feel like it's
actually done somewhat right.

It's unobtrusive, and unless you actually leave them somewhere, they're
unrecognizable from ordinary sunglasses. My only concern was being pestered
about "forgetting" my sunglasses when I leave home into a rainy, overcast day,
but they seem to have taken care of that too. The range display feature is
just a cherry on top, I'd kill for something like that when I'm trying to find
something.

I like this!

~~~
zyx321
It's kind of weird, seeing the same cookie cutter template that every damn
startup seems to be using, except it fits like a glove.

Using Vessyl as contrast, who gives a crap if my cup has a "unique yet subtle
presence on the tabletop"? Does it keep my coffee hot? Great, then it's worth
at least 5 dollars to me.

For sunglasses, design is paramount. It's a fashion statement first and
foremost. Even without the "gimmick" the price wouldn't seem too outlandish,
but at the same time you can immediately see how it would be useful in
everyday use. And you do need a gimmick in a market controlled 70% by one
single incumbent (Luxottica).

Come to think of it, the typical startup design is very much an Apple-centric
cargo cult -- maybe how well it fits is somehow related to how Apple-like your
startup is? (That's probably overthinking it a bit...)

------
wreckedbynow
Most practical use of iBeacons so far. Its more common to me to take my
glasses of and leave them somewhere, than to leave my phone, wallet keys ect.

------
rheotron
These look seriously awesome! Glad to see a company finally making use of
iBeacons.

~~~
shortino29
Hear hear!

------
creeker
Bravo!

